# Elephants eat peanuts!



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

wow man  that things a moose, congrats [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

wow, that's a biggun', congrat's for sure.  

If you didn't take measurements a rule of thumb is a 7' tarpon is roughly a 150lb fish. Of course some are deeper bodied or thicker across the back etc, but that 7/150 is usually a reasonably good estimate.

Anyway, that's obviously a massive tarpon and a great angling feat to get it boatside. Lucky too a shark didn't come to the party as well.   

What kind of tackle did you use?


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Dat's a big girl.... Very nice. Keeping her in the water was the right thing to do.


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

Thank guys we didn't measure the fish but for length reference I was kneeled against the port side storage and my buddy was all the way at the back of the boat the boat is a 22 path finder... Tackle used was a stella 20000 with #50 braid and #60 leader with a 8' terramar medium! 

And yes Capt Bob the fish never left the water..


----------



## Captain_Shane (Mar 27, 2007)

Thats a beast brother! Love the pic.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

That thing's a monster.
I would have gave up after 20 minutes!!! lol


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Wow..that's an awesome catch! Congrats


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks guys I will update this post later wen I get out of work with more pictures and a full repot!


----------



## kbuch312 (Feb 17, 2007)

Got it done!!
Please send more pics as soon as you can.


----------



## Charlie (Apr 5, 2010)

Wow....... that's all I got to say.........


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

its been a good year for you didnt you catch your biggest bone fish last month to etheir way that fish is a beast!!


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks man, and yes it has been a great year so far! Biggest bone and tarpon now I just need to upgrade all my fish on fly!


----------

